# Free marriage counseling?



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

My husband just started his business last January so money is tight. Is there a place that offers free marriage counseling? Do churches provide this service? Please help and let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Many churches do. You might be able to contact the AG office for help in this area too. Some hospitals and schools do this as well.

draconis


----------



## samantharose (Aug 28, 2008)

We are in the same boat. Our insurance provided limited counseling, but it was once a month and felt very impersonal. It was in a doctor's office. 
All other counseling services were based on a scale $$$ or were extremely expensive.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Where I live we have a college that trains psychologist/psyciatry and a part of the graduation is hundreds of supporvised hours of "free" work. Also two local churches (Roman Catholic) give premarriage counciling and marriage counciling. So there is some free stuff out there.

draconis


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Draconis. I'll start there.


----------

